# Boice Crane Metal Cutting Band Saw - $1,000 (Rohnert Park, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Nov 5, 2020)

Boice Crane Metal Cutting Band Saw - tools - by owner - sale
					

Boice Crane, a great name in bandsaws. Powerful gear reduced bandsaw. Single phase 220v. Cut...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------

